#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-05-03
<Takyoji> Ooo, the ads of this year's "We're Linux" commercial are quite good
<Takyoji> better than last year certainly
<Takyoji> Some of them almost bring a tear to my eye from joy. :P
<Takyoji> A cute little one: http://video.linuxfoundation.org/video/1697 :P
<Takyoji> A nice informative one, gives a handful of valid reasons: http://video.linuxfoundation.org/video/1696
<Takyoji> Another good one: http://video.linuxfoundation.org/video/1693
<Takyoji> Kind of like the RedHat commercial: http://video.linuxfoundation.org/video/1689
<Takyoji> Uses the car analogy: http://video.linuxfoundation.org/video/1695
<Takyoji> 25 seconds; just a simple text ad: http://video.linuxfoundation.org/video/1676
<Takyoji> And a decent 3d one: http://video.linuxfoundation.org/video/1704
 * Takyoji just got hit with an idea.
<Takyoji> Notice how you right-click on a file in Nautilus, and in the context menu there's "Copy To" which gives you the option of Desktop and Home folder? It wouldn't hurt if it also listed bookmarked folders as well
<Takyoji> Ooo, this is also good http://video.linuxfoundation.org/video/1719
<Takyoji> A few aesthetic (and logo) changes and it would be ideal.
<Takyoji> and yays, I has money nao
 * Takyoji spends it all on Ubuntu LiveCDs. :P
<Takyoji> Awkward, shop.ubuntu.com seems unresponsive.
<h00k> tonyyarusso: thats for the corrections, I should actually take your responses and mail them to the MadLUG
<h00k> tonyyarusso: *thanks
<h00k> tonyyarusso: and I did say Gnome 2.30!
<tonyyarusso> perhaps the recording cut of the 0 - it wasn't the best
 * Obsidian1723 All, there may be a serious Internet outage due to somew updates on the 13 root servers. For more info: http://www.itnews.com.au/News/173412,warning-why-your-internet-might-fail-on-may-5.aspx
<Gypsyfetish> hello
<Obsidian1723> hi
<Gypsyfetish> anyone in NE minneapolis?
<kermit> Gypsyfetish: I
<Obsidian1723> nope.
<kermit> Obsidian1723: yes there are, i can see them!
<Gypsyfetish> all I see out my window are bums...and none of them have Ubuntu installed on their shopping carts.
<Gypsyfetish> on the plus side the hobos are a sure sign of summer
<kermit> Gypsyfetish: in NE?
<Gypsyfetish> yeah
<Obsidian1723> heh
<kermit> Gypsyfetish: what part of NE is like that?
<Gypsyfetish> I live next door to sentyrz
<kermit> ah
<Gypsyfetish> the liquor store seems to be a Mecca
<kermit> Gypsyfetish: are you from zimbabwe?
<Gypsyfetish> nah I was born here
<Takyoji> anyone see the recent news? http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/05/windicators-ubuntu-meerkat-innovation.html
<Obsidian1723> sadly, yes
<tonyyarusso> weird
<Takyoji> I wonder if that will also have implications with GNOME 3..
<tonyyarusso> hard to say
 * tonyyarusso will probably just be using Lucid for a while
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-05-04
<Obsidian1723> Ill stay with Hardy and then probably move to Debian.
<Takyoji> :P
<Takyoji> I get a kick out of people being deterred. :P
<Takyoji> But hey, people ACTUALLY have choice!
<tonyyarusso> Yeah, I'm hoping to get out of the sixth month upgrade cycle either way - it's a bit tiring.  Will use Lucid for a bit, then probably see what Debian looks like compared to what shows up in Ubuntu 12.04 I guess.
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: WHOA
<tonyyarusso> Not that I have a problem with six month cycles - that's awesome.  I just can't keep up :P
<Takyoji> ahh
<Takyoji> I have yet to upgrade my Fedora server. :P
<Takyoji> I'm too afraid of doing a distro upgrade live. :P
<tonyyarusso> We had Fedora servers running FC3 and 4 at a previous job.
<Takyoji> heh
<Takyoji> I believe mine is FC8
<Takyoji> Anyone use password-less login on a multi-user desktop?
<Takyoji> (It's the current case for the family computer, but kind of as a basic workaround, but to still have an encrypted keyring and so forth)
<Takyoji> I'm just unaware of how that'll work with 10.04 yet
<Takyoji> Which I suppose I could test in a VM
 * Obsidian1723 have fun all...
<Takyoji> Bleh, I cringe when people use the word: http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/words-to-avoid.html#PowerPoint
<Takyoji> http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/words-to-avoid.html#LAMP :P
<Obsidian1723> blah, thats just GNU fundamentalism.
<Takyoji> GLAMP. :P
<tonyyarusso> gwords to gavoid?
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-05-05
<Takyoji> Is this team slowly dying again? :P
<Takyoji> Haven't had a meeting for almost 3 months now.
<tonyyarusso> Because you haven't organized one!
<Takyoji> This Thursday then?
<tonyyarusso> works for me
<Takyoji> 7pm?
<Takyoji> otherwise I'll think of a couple topics
<Takyoji> Shall we continue using the wiki for meeting agendas?
<tonyyarusso> Sure.
<tonyyarusso> Remember to actually announce it - ML, forums, IRC topic, Identi.ca
<Takyoji> I still have to register an identi.ca account yet (but doesn't mean that I won't)
<Takyoji> otherwise what's the current case in regards of ShipIt--we need official Ubuntu members yet to be considered an official LoCo officially?
<tonyyarusso> uh, members and LoCo approval are separate things.
<Takyoji> I thought for a LoCo approval you need at least like 3 people with Ubuntu memberships.
<tonyyarusso> I'm not aware of any such requirement, although it may be the case now I suppose.
<Takyoji> I had a feeling in the past there was such a provision, but can't find it now after reviewing the wiki
<h00k> Thursday? phew, short notice
<Takyoji> since I haven't announced anything yet, I'll just say Monday.
<Takyoji> I'll probably announce tomorrow.
<h00k> I don't think there is anything regarding at least 3 memberships
<h00k> I know they look for activities and things
<Takyoji> $18 for just 5 official Ubuntu LiveCDs..
<Takyoji> With like $10+ of itfor shipping
<Takyoji> I find this intriguing: http://www.wolfire.com/humble
<Takyoji> 1/2 Windows, 1/4 Mac, 1/4 Linux
<Takyoji> That's fairly significant
<Takyoji> Yay for terrible development.
<Takyoji> Apparently the Amazon MP3 downloader is 32-bit specific and uses some relatively obscure library, and Amazon itself has a small timeframe for you to download the audio you purchased; otherwise you can't download what you just paid for..
<kermit> yey for DRM
<Takyoji> The music is "DRM-free", but the service itself is pretty much DRM
<kermit> if it's designed to resist your efforts, do you really own it, or is it just a rental paid up front?
<kermit> ah
<kermit> does it require you to use their downloaded??
<kermit> downloader
<Takyoji> It requires you to use their downloader program
<Takyoji> Unless if you buy each song one-by-one.
<Takyoji> first time I ever touched the service at all
<Takyoji> Checked Ubuntu One store prior, and pretty much only had like 1/5th of what I was looking for.
<Takyoji> Just gotta love those record labels...
<Takyoji> So in order to "purchase" the audio from them, I have to install a virtualization system to install a 32-bit Ubuntu virtual machine within and open a browser within that, install their downloader, and then be able to acquire the "purchased" items...
<kermit> somewhere you agreed to those terms ;)
<Takyoji> Pretty much
<kermit> totally your fault for not being a lawer who has 1000 hours per day to read every set of terms on every website you use.
<kermit> ;)
<Takyoji> Pretty much. :P
<kermit> hey i lost $150k in a bad real estate deal because i'm not a lawyer who can decode legealese that i read and appeared to be english but had a totally different meaning in law
<kermit> so dont feel too bad ;)
<Takyoji> otherwise I actually do typically read the agreement terms. :P
<kermit> its too bad they arent english
<kermit> they just have an etymology that traces back to english
<kermit> law redefines terms, in the context of whatever aread and aspect of law, constantly
<kermit> the same thing can mean different things in different areas of law, or in the same area of law but in different areas
<Takyoji> I still don't see how Amazon could just have the client be Python, and open source even.
<Takyoji> Since most of the business logic of the process is all handled server-side
<Takyoji> or at least, /of what it seems/
<kermit> they dont want people to actually buy mp3s from them
<kermit> its just to keep the regulators at bay
<Takyoji> anti-trust regulators, or? :P
<kermit> because there have been arguements that the distributions are intentionally using poor distribution methods to justify higher costs
<kermit> i'm not sure which area of regulation
<Takyoji> ahh
<kermit> so now they can say "look, we let you buy mp3s right on a web site, and they're not even DRM mp3s"
<kermit> and the judge will have no fukcing idea whta 32 bit or python is
<Takyoji> By the way, was it Amazon that patented the "one click purchase" concept?
<Takyoji> I have a feeling Amazon will just drop Linux support for their MP3 Downloader
<Takyoji> Now that there's the Ubuntu One music store
<Takyoji> and it doesn't work in a 32-bit VM either.
<Takyoji> Therefore I have to download and install the last Ubuntu LTS version
 * tonyyarusso reads backscroll
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: I'm 85% certain you can just use --ignore-architecture for the Amazon MP3 .deb - I don't think it actually needs ia32libs, but could be wrong.
<Takyoji> I did.
<Takyoji> And it requires a specific set of 32-bit libraries of a specific version
<tonyyarusso> I am 100% sure that I did it without a virtual machine in any case.
<Takyoji> and I used getlibs
<Takyoji> Then go ahead and install it in Lucid on a 64-bit system. :P
<tonyyarusso> and yes, they were the ones with the 1-click checkout patent application.
 * tonyyarusso doesn't have a 64-bit Lucid system yet - ask again later :P
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-05-06
<Takyoji> Woo, also having trouble with the Ubuntu One client. :P
<Takyoji> It delegated authentication to the Ubuntu One SSO, I authenticated, and it just brought me to the Ubuntu One dashboard, nothing to do with a purchase or anything
<Takyoji> and the client in Rhythmbox just had a plaintext message implying that it was opening a browser for the Ubuntu One store, with no "retry" button or anything
<tonyyarusso> !info php lucid
<ubot3> Package php does not exist in karmic
<tonyyarusso> !info php5 lucid
<ubot3> php5: server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 5.2.10.dfsg.1-2ubuntu6.1 (karmic), package size 1 kB, installed size 20 kB
<tonyyarusso> yay
<tonyyarusso> wait, stupid bot
<Takyoji> otherwise I managed to complete the transaction
<Takyoji> (after having to regather my cart/basket contents...)
<Takyoji> Hah.
<Takyoji> 440MB for 13 songs in FLAC format. :P
<Takyoji> Anyone know of any other educationally-vulnerable web applications like Jarlsberg?
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-05-07
<tonyyarusso> Alpha_Cluster: so what's the status of a release party up there eh?
<Alpha_Cluster> um non that i know of so far sorry :(
<tonyyarusso> Alpha_Cluster: You're supposed to make one happen.  :P
<Alpha_Cluster> lol
<Alpha_Cluster> yeah the problem i have nothing to do that with right now...
<tonyyarusso> what do you mean?
<Alpha_Cluster> i dont have people really interested or any computers personallly running it..
<tonyyarusso> People get interested because you tell them to be interested!
<Alpha_Cluster> lol that doesnt work up here as well as down there we have a much smaller pool of people
<tonyyarusso> so you get fewer.  So?
<Alpha_Cluster> ill talk to richard about it though if i see him on in the next day or so
<Alpha_Cluster> tonyyarusso: did you miss hte whole iplayer fiasco with the BBC>
<Alpha_Cluster> ?
<Alpha_Cluster> btw would it be considered approriate to do a ubuntu presentation using keynote on a iPad?
<tonyyarusso> Alpha_Cluster: I didn't miss it, but nor did I pay attention to it.
<tonyyarusso> haha, a little odd, but you could...
<Alpha_Cluster> ahh cause there was a bunch of complaints about hem using flash when it original came out
<kermit> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Cola
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-05-08
<Takyoji> So paper envelopes are considered bad for CDs since some may supposedly contain certain acids, or?
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: For what, just storage?
<tonyyarusso> It is true that normal paper contains acid, yes.
<tonyyarusso> I haven't really heard that come up with CDs so much as photographs though.
<Takyoji> Yea, just storage.
<Takyoji> I was debating on making little envelopes for LiveCDs
<Takyoji> My plastic cases get scratched up quite a bit
<Takyoji> and I carry LiveCDs every where I go. :P
<Takyoji> I've come up with an idea for labeling them professionally as well
<Takyoji> So I may just burn a whole stack
<Takyoji> of LiveCDs
<Takyoji> Rather than paying like $14 for just 5 LiveCDs. :P
<DR_Fun1> any one here
<Takyoji> Yus
<DR_Fun1> whats up
<DR_Fun1> im looking for freinds who wana chat im new 2 ubuntu
<DR_Fun1> i need to find some one thats good with .jad and .jar files
<Takyoji> I don't work with Java much
<DR_Fun1> how do i unzip to my /var/www file
<tonyyarusso> a /var/www/ file?  That's a directory on the filesystem.
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-05-09
<DR_Fun1> how do i unzip files to it
<DR_Fun1> from the command line
<kermit> DR_Fun1: type 'unzip' and yuo get the help display
<DR_Fun1> unzip
<DR_Fun1> hehe
<kermit> if you mean .zip, .gz is gzip
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-05-02
<fisch246> alright i am now upgrading my server to natty :D
<tsmann> Good Luck with your server. I gtg
<fisch246> oooo! i love the new calculator :D
<fisch246> yea um...
<fisch246> don't upgrade to natty yet on server >.>
<fisch246> i can't sign in anymore due to the fact that i can't read it anymore
<fisch246> hey jeff :P
<fisch246> there you go :D
<FloatingGoat> Dang
<FloatingGoat> Gotta stop doing that. Those Mac people don't like me.
<FloatingGoat> Had some funny things happen to my network when that was the only channel I was in.
<FloatingGoat> Anyways hi
<FloatingGoat> Dang
<FloatingGoat> No one here
<FloatingGoat> Cept me
<FloatingGoat> hi
<fisch246> back
<fisch246> was working on my homework
<fisch246> for those out of the loop do to compiling :P
<Takyoji> Graaah
<fisch246> s/do/due
<fisch246> Osama Bin Laden is dead :)
<Takyoji> There's some focus issue, that I can't make Firefox (which is fullscreen on my right screen) focused, thus when I try to type ANYTHING, it'll end up being typed into a different window that's active.
<fisch246> that sucks
<Takyoji> and I can't close Firefox because I can't focus it, thus I can't get to the "File" menu.
<fisch246> ah so i assume you're in natty
<Takyoji> Yus. :P
<fisch246> try just bringing it onto your main screen
<Takyoji> But I can't, because it's fullscreen and top bar takes place of the window border and buttons. :P
<Takyoji> However I managed to close Firefox from the Unity Dash.
<Takyoji> thankfully
<fisch246> o crap...
<fisch246> sounds like they need to extend the panel
<fisch246> or split it off, and only have the dock on the main screen
<fisch246> it would be nice if Ubuntu focused on dual monitors more
<Takyoji> it's moreso just a bug that occurred
<fisch246> o it doesn't happen all the time?
<Takyoji> and just right before it happened, I was contemplating installing 11.04 on my parent's desktop which is currently on the LTS. xP
<fisch246> haha
<Takyoji> and also thinking, "it would be nice if you could have a small text overlay on the icons in the panel as well"
<Takyoji> such as "Internet" for Firefox, "Email" for Evolution
<fisch246> eh...
<fisch246> i think the pics are simple enough
<Takyoji> or at least as some plugin or modition
<Takyoji> modification*
<fisch246> plugins exists
<fisch246> or something like it
<Takyoji> Just for the sake of old people that know their application's icons. :P
<Takyoji> that don't know*
<fisch246> but i won't use them cause i never see the dock anyway
<fisch246> i really love natty
<fisch246> it destroyed my server, but the desktop version is amazing :D
<Takyoji> I'm starting to get a feeling, that, the more I bicker about it, the more you seem to love it. xP
<fisch246> haha
<fisch246> well i've never had a problem with it
<fisch246> i had the dev version, but got rid of it, cause i never had a problem with that either
<fisch246> and i had gotten alpha 2
<FloatingGoat> Osama is dead
<fisch246> jeff we know the newss
<fisch246> lulz i knew it
<FloatingGoat> Damn
<FloatingGoat> O.O
<fisch246> so is he going to get on the air or what... :/
<FloatingGoat> Seriously what I'm thinkg
<FloatingGoat> Fox news spelled it "usama"
<fisch246> Obama is probably pulling a facepalm cause of this leak
<FloatingGoat> Lol
<FloatingGoat> Its all over Facebook and its on ever channel
<fisch246> i'm watching it online, on msnbc
<FloatingGoat> Se its even online
<fisch246> they're the news i prefer cause of the fact that they have national, and local news
<fisch246> and WCCO got boring after Paul left
<FloatingGoat> Oh. Also I'm getting bored of this newscast. Imma watch Jimmy fallon
<fisch246> i'm making sure nate knows, and not off the grid playing minecraft XD
<FloatingGoat> Haha
<FloatingGoat> Yeah its one of this moments where you'll know where you where when you heard
<FloatingGoat> I remember 911, my mom was dropping me off at school in first grade.
<fisch246> "where were you when you heard about Osama's death?" "i was watching queen of the damned, while on facebook" XD
<FloatingGoat> LOL
<tonyyarusso> "I was sitting at home, not caring."
<fisch246> haha
<FloatingGoat> Here he s
<FloatingGoat> Is
<fisch246> nice observation sherlock :P
<fisch246> obama: s/bing/bring
<fisch246> is there a battery applet for natty?
<FloatingGoat> Irk
 * Takyoji wonders what tonyyarusso's primary news source as of Linux/Ubuntu-related things, if OMG Ubuntu is allegedly still unreliable. :P
<FloatingGoat> Probably.
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: Identi.ca and Planet.
<FloatingGoat> I thing the applets are the only things about The panel that you can add or remove
<fisch246> i only pay attention to OMG Ubuntu
<Takyoji> I regularly view: Slashdot, Ars Technica, OMG Ubuntu.
<fisch246> ah yea i've gone to ars technica
<fisch246> tonyyarusso: just saw your status... i agree
<tonyyarusso> so I see :)
 * Takyoji curiously peers at mysteriousdarren
 * mysteriousdarren peers back at Takyoji
<fisch246> shutter island is actually a fairly good movie
<fisch246> surprisingly...
<mysteriousdarren> I agree.
<fisch246> kinda reminds of me of the style of the shinning
<fisch246> well i'm off to bed
<fisch246> i'll make sure to setup another party for 11.10 :)
<fisch246> i just need a place that's easier for everyone to get to
<fisch246> night everyone :)
<FloatingGoat> Here I am
<ColinHarrington> How were the parties?
<FloatingGoat> Hi collin
<FloatingGoat> The parties where great
<FloatingGoat> Dang its cold, know what I'm saying?
<FloatingGoat> Yeee
<FloatingGoat> Hi
<Takyoji> Yaay; my DVDs of 'Revolution OS' and 'Pirates of Silicon Valley' arrived just a couple minutes ago.
<Takyoji> Heh; so apparently Linus is about as old as Unix, and I'm about as old as Linux. xP
<fisch246> i'm proud of you guys...
<fisch246> 2 women showed up to the party, and no one made any sexist remarks, or made them feel awkward :D
<fisch246> though one was under 18, and the other was obviously taken... still...
<Takyoji> then again, they weren't within the intricate circle of technological discussion. :P
<fisch246> true
<fisch246> i've had to hold back quite a few times when a gal would talk about using VI or writing python scripts >.>
<Takyoji> I think it would have been optimal to have the table as a square layout, rather than a long end-to-end configuration
<Takyoji> Shoulda met the man at the TIES installfest that wanted Emacs installed, and the keyboard layout to be Dvorak, while saying they're not a very tech-savvy person. :P
<fisch246> yea well... wasn't my decision...
<fisch246> i use nano >.>
<fisch246> being as i don't understand using anything else
<Takyoji> as everyone has said. :P
<fisch246> changing your keyboard layout makes sense
<Takyoji> The physical keyboard layout was QWERTY though. :P
<fisch246> yea i figured
<fisch246> i would have to move the keys to do so
<Takyoji> but yea, it's a necessity to know vi for LPIC cerification
<Takyoji> LPIC-1, even
<Takyoji> It's a requirement of any Unix-like system to have vi provided
<Takyoji> Even my smartphone, which doesn't even have bash, has vi.
<fisch246> yea i don't know VI at all
<Takyoji> https://twitter.com/#!/llebecire/status/65154598935085056 :P
<fisch246> haha
<fisch246> i just got back from the store
<fisch246> i used to hate california, until i heard about north cal...
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-05-03
<fisch246> compiling drivers is never fun -__-
<FloatingGoat> Halp me
<FloatingGoat> Paul?
<FloatingGoat> I'm installing debian 4 reals
<FloatingGoat> I'm at the disk part, what's the best way to go if I don't want to lose my windows data
<Takyoji> http://www.defectivebydesign.org/2011-day-against-drm-action-ideas
<FloatingGoat> O.O
<Takyoji> Are there honestly no more virtual terminals in Ubuntu anymore, or is it just a horrendously big bug affecting me?
<Takyoji> Ctrl+Alt+F(#) and it's just a screen of: Ubuntu 11.04 (hostname) tty(#)
<Takyoji> No login, command prompt, anything
<Takyoji> I try typing anyway, and try typing commands, like top, and nothing
<Takyoji> Actually I guess it's completely offset to the very bottom of the screen
<Takyoji> that only the first line is seen, and nothing more
<fisch246> republicans... stop calling me!
<fisch246> i forgot how amazing the opening to "The Two Towers" was...
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-05-04
<Takyoji> heh https://www.google.com/trends?q=%22GNOME+3%22&ctab=0&geo=all&date=mtd&sort=0
<fisch246> hey tonyyarusso, know of a better place to have the next release party?
<tonyyarusso> In the same general neck of the woods?  Not really - west of the river is pretty foreign to me.
<Takyoji> *cough hint* moar south *cough hint* :P
<fisch246> well people were traveling far in all directions :/
<Takyoji> Next time: perhaps folks could talk prior about commuting
<Takyoji> Rather than all separate vehicles each
<fisch246> hmm perhaps
<Takyoji> Could even be a progressively working release party. :P
<fisch246> well i need like a map or something that has everyone's address so i know where to have the next party *glares at Launchpad*
<tonyyarusso> yeah......
<Takyoji> Everyone in the south gathers together, screws around, then everyone of the south and other areas come to the metro, to met with even more, etc
<tonyyarusso> Or everyone in the south has their own party...
<Takyoji> The thing is, there isn't really anyone down here. :P
 * Takyoji checks Launchpad
<tonyyarusso> Sure there are - you just haven't found them yet.
<Takyoji> Also, anything of update the website theme at all yet? :P
<Takyoji> updating*
<tonyyarusso> nope
<Takyoji> I thought there was a map of members on: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-minnesota
<Takyoji> unless if I'm thinking of something else
<tonyyarusso> There was.  Launchpad removed that feature.
<Takyoji> Could add it to our own website then
<Takyoji> also, anything of the consideration of in-person meetings at all?
<fisch246> my tummy is almost gone :3 yay!
<Takyoji> (just not too freakishly often, to devalue it)
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: Stop asking and just do it.
<Takyoji> Unless if everyone wants to drive an hour down here. :P
<Takyoji> or at least most
<Takyoji> If so, then yes
<fisch246> everyone drove about an hour
<fisch246> except me, nate, my dad, and tony
<tonyyarusso> It was still about 45 minutes for me.
<fisch246> for me it was less than 5 minutes haha
<Takyoji> Then where does the majestic tonyyarusso live? :P
<fisch246> nate lives in GV
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: Shoreview
<fisch246> he came from St. Paul
<fisch246> from the other party
<Takyoji> Haaah, that's a distance more.
<Takyoji> fisch246: I came from the TIES installfest as well. :P
<fisch246> well... :P
<Takyoji> actually I guess Shoreview isn't substantially that further
<Takyoji> in terms of travel time
<tonyyarusso> It's about 20 minutes from my house to TIES.
<fisch246> and btw... i think we all realized tony wasn't that majestic in person :P
<fisch246> i kid haha
<Takyoji> 1 hour 7 minutes from Shoreview; 56 minutes from St. Paul; 58 minutes from Hopkins
<Takyoji> Just strictly based upon Google Maps data
<Takyoji> Psh yea, he never starts anything. :P
<fisch246> we could move to minneapolis
<Takyoji> and gives us crap about it. :P
<Takyoji> Such a hypocrite that tonyyarusso is. :P
<fisch246> not really >.>
<fisch246> his purpose isn't to be a leader
<Takyoji> Then someone needs to take leadership, obviously. :P
<fisch246> what i have been doing
<tonyyarusso> someones, plural, preferably.
<fisch246> but only with getting everyone acquainted and such...
<Takyoji> otherwise we'll just continue of the usual "hey, someone should start an installfest in their area" and nothing happens.
<Takyoji> or any other activity
<fisch246> then do it your self >.>
<fisch246> that's what i did
<fisch246> i just did it all myself
<tonyyarusso> Exactly.  We need more of that.
<fisch246> you guys are the only ones worth doing it all for
<Takyoji> Not everyone has a strong leader personality, is a contributing issue; and there could be some facilitation
<fisch246> remember that 1984 mac commercial?
<fisch246> ubuntu should make a remake of that, and have steve jobs on the screen
<Takyoji> heh
<Takyoji> I just had my mother and sister watch 'Pirates of Silicon Valley' with me last night (even though I've seen it several times over) :P
<fisch246> never seen it
<Takyoji> Ever seen 'Revolution OS'?
<fisch246> nope
<Takyoji> Then I shall barrow both DVDs to you next time
<fisch246> s/barrow/lend
<FloatingGoat> No need to fear, I'm here now
<FloatingGoat> Lool
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: http://blog.linode.com/2011/05/03/linode-launches-native-ipv6-support/
<FloatingGoat> Hi
<Takyoji> YESSSS
 * Takyoji cries in joy
 * Takyoji wonders what datacenter tonyyarusso's VPS is in. :P
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-05-05
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: Both in Newark.
<Takyoji> Jealousy. :P
<fisch246> i'm at the ridgedale library
<fisch246> anyone else here?
<fisch246> next week is my last week of normandale :D
<fisch246> i need people's input for where the next party should be
<fisch246> anyone know when TIES is meeting this month?
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-05-06
<Takyoji> Anyone know have to flash an image on a netbook?
<Takyoji> know how to flash an image*
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: You mean the BIOS?
<Takyoji> Whichever the OS is installed on; thus I'm assuming not the BIOS. xP
<Takyoji> There isn't any BIOS screen or anything for this device that I can tell
<tonyyarusso> Um, you install it like any other machine.
 * tonyyarusso is confused about the problem
<Takyoji> It's a netbook, no CDROM drive obviously, I don't think I can get to a BIOS menu, it's storage is on an internal SSD
<Takyoji> just a Windows CE screen at start
<tonyyarusso> What makes you think you can't get to a BIOS menu?
<tonyyarusso> And you can use either a USB flash drive or USB CD-ROM drive to install from.
<Takyoji> Because there is no BIOS screen anything at all
<tonyyarusso> so?  Read the manual and start hitting keys.
<Takyoji> otherwise for your curiosity, it's a Delstar DS 700
<Takyoji> can't even find the official manufacturer website; and for what I can find of a manufacturer manual for it, it doesn't have anything intricate about the system
<tonyyarusso> Stop buying weird nonsense :S
<Takyoji> I didn't buy it. :P
<Takyoji> It was a $100 netbook
<Takyoji> ARM architecture
<Takyoji> 128MB RAM
 * fisch246 cranks Devildriver \m/
<fisch246> and don't worry... i've been squeezing in Cloud Cult from time to time :3
<FloatingGoat> hello?
<Takyoji> So yea, I've taken apart the netbook and I guess the only way to get a Linux installation onto it would be flashing an image to it through JTAG
<Takyoji> Anyone have some JTAG equipment, and a JTAG pin port to spare? :P
<ColinHarrington> Takyoji: Never done anything with JTAG, but I've got a Bricked WRT54g that needs some debricking
<Takyoji> A WRT54G instead of a WRT54GL?
<ColinHarrington> G version 2 I think
<ColinHarrington> I'd have to check
<Takyoji> otherwise I just came across this: http://www.sparkfun.com/products/9544
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: I think there's an #ubuntu-arm channel that may be useful to you.
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-05-07
<h00k> tonyyarusso: OI!
 * klynch waves at fisch246 
<fisch246> hey :)
<klynch> fisch246, so bummed i missed it, was caught up at ripley
<fisch246> missed what?
<fisch246> o the party
<fisch246> were you the guy that called?
 * fisch246 can't keep anyone in our LoCo team straight
<fisch246> so was that you?
<fisch246> i didn't catch the guys name who called :/
 * fisch246 pokes klynch
<klynch> might of been me.
<klynch> I am not sure if I got a chance to or not
<fisch246> haha
<fisch246> well someone went to the after party, and called me cause no one was there
<klynch> fisch246, you didn't have one?
<fisch246> nah
<klynch> fisch246, install party?
<fisch246> o, yea i had that party
<fisch246> just not the after party
<fisch246> o XD
<fisch246> i'm tired v.v
<klynch> finals next week?
<fisch246> ok so... we had the release party... but we didn't have an install fest... sorrry XD didn't have one cause no one was going, except for that guy who showed up >.>
<fisch246> and yea finals next week
<klynch> you prepared for them
<fisch246> eh
<fisch246> i think so
<fisch246> gonna study over the weekend
<Takyoji> I'm curious what the LTS shall be named.
<Takyoji> Heh, (something) Penguin would be nice for once. xP
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-05-08
<fisch246> i don't think i could ever openly endorse Metallica...
<Takyoji> Reason being? :P
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: Were you the one harassing me about IPv6 for ubuntu-minnesota.org?
<Takyoji> Yus
<Takyoji> yay
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: Does "yay" mean it's working for you?
<fisch246> sigh v.v
<fisch246> anyone know of a guide for connection issues with Natty?
<klynch> fisch246, what issues
<fisch246> can't get ftp, scp, sftp, or any other file transfer method to work effectively to send to my server
<fisch246> i have permissions, but the connection keeps timing out
<fisch246> my dad is getting 2MB/s i'm getting 330 B/s until it times out/stalls
<fisch246> he has a mac
<fisch246> s/330/300
<fisch246> i just went to speedtest.net and i can't upload
<fisch246> and my dad can
<fisch246> Takyoji: looks like you win...
#ubuntu-us-mn 2012-04-30
<Takyoji> May finally soon be upon us: http://techland.time.com/2012/04/25/steam-native-linux-client-near-gabe-newell-trashes-windows-8/
#ubuntu-us-mn 2014-04-30
<ktk1> 'allo
<ktk1> Looking for display driver help. Maybe someone here has the magic.
#ubuntu-us-mn 2019-04-30
<MaxWtab> hey
